# Cat has hair on eye..help please



## KittenEevee26 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello
How do I remove a cat hair from Eevees eye. It doesnt seem to be causing her distress and she is curled up on me but it's right in the middle and it's not moving when she blinks, I don't want to touch her eye incase I hurt her cause I know cats eyes are very sensitive. I don't know if it will be causing her pain or it will damage her eye. Please any advice will be beneficial.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

You could pour saline solution into the eye or try with a cotton bud. That's what you would do with a baby but with a cat I'd be too worried about the cat having no understanding what's going on. 

I think it was me I'd leave it unless it was causing distress and then contact my vet. I don't think squirting eye wash onto a cat is going to end well, and trying to hold her eye open while you probe with a cotton bud is probably also unwise.


----------



## KittenEevee26 (Mar 8, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> You could pour saline solution into the eye or try with a cotton bud. That's what you would do with a baby but with a cat I'd be too worried about the cat having no understanding what's going on.
> 
> I think it was me I'd leave it unless it was causing distress and then contact my vet. I don't think squirting eye wash onto a cat is going to end well, and trying to hold her eye open while you probe with a cotton bud is probably also unwise.


Thank you for your advice, I'm just a bit worried incase she doesn't manage to get it out herself, but yeah I'm not wanting to try and put anything in her eye, it will probably cause her distress. I will keep an eye on her and if it's not gone by morning, I'll take her to the vet.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Are you sure that it's a hair? 

Is there any likelihood that it could be the edge of an ulcer? Years ago one of my cats had a corneal ulcer which looked as though he had a hair on the surface of his eye. His eye was slightly closed though.


----------



## KittenEevee26 (Mar 8, 2019)

Forester said:


> Are you sure that it's a hair?
> 
> Is there any likelihood that it could be the edge of an ulcer? Years ago one of my cats had a corneal ulcer which looked as though he had a hair on the surface of his eye. His eye was slightly closed though.


I think it is a hair looks like her hair. Thank you for your reply


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

KittenEevee26 said:


> I think it is a hair looks like her hair. Thank you for your reply


Sorry, it's a bit hard to tell from the photo, but are you sure it's not a scratch?

Is it in the same position on the eye all the time? If it was a hair it would surely move its position when she blinks.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

How is it now?


----------



## KittenEevee26 (Mar 8, 2019)

It's gone now, must have been a hair.


----------



## Smudgey12 (May 15, 2020)

KittenEevee26 said:


> Hello
> How do I remove a cat hair from Eevees eye. It doesnt seem to be causing her distress and she is curled up on me but it's right in the middle and it's not moving when she blinks, I don't want to touch her eye incase I hurt her cause I know cats eyes are very sensitive. I don't know if it will be causing her pain or it will damage her eye. Please any advice will be beneficial.


Our Smudge had one about 15 mins ago, and i looked it up and found these questions on here, so all I did was with a clean hand,carefully brushed against her head and the affected eye with the hair, and it eventually came out, but be very careful as obviously cats eyes are sensitive. But maybe vets advice is best, even if you call them.


----------

